
Const methods don’t prevent a method from having side effects - ingve
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/oldnewthing/20180711-00/?p=99215
======
krylon
Whenever I get bored at my job, I read a couple of Raymond Chen's blog posts,
and I am reminded that I am actually _very happy_ that my job tends to be
boring. ;-)

